# aka Ramus Kick?



## ramtinova (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi.
In The Kick-boxing I Keep Hearing A Kick Name Pronounced Like "Ramus Kick" and since I'm not very familiar with different kicks equivalent English name this name "Ramus Kick" is a big question mark for me :? Does Anybody Know What Kind of  Kick It  refers to?
regards.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Could it be 'roundhouse'? Said fast and perhaps with an accent or dialect it could come out like that.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Oct 13, 2011)

Ramus is a medical term defining a branch, for example where an atery or nerve branches.  I am unfamiliar with any terminology relating to a kick though.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 13, 2011)

Ramus (or Ramuss) was an ancient Sumerian emperor circa 40000BC (or BCE) who -according to myth- could kick with his heel in a kind of modern equivalent of an axe kick and was supposed to have conquered southern Mesopotamia by teaching this kick to his warriors.  Hence the "Ramus Kick".  Actually that is not true. I just made it up.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Jenna, you are awful..lol!

I'm used to hearing soldiers shouting parade square orders and they never ever sound like the words they are supposed to be so I can quite easily see that 'ramus' is something we all know when it's said properly!


----------



## Buka (Oct 13, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Ramus (or Ramuss) was an ancient Sumerian emperor circa 40000BC (or BCE) who -according to myth- could kick with his heel in a kind of modern equivalent of an axe kick and was supposed to have conquered southern Mesopotamia by teaching this kick to his warriors.  Hence the "Ramus Kick".  Actually that is not true. I just made it up.



Lol! That was funny.

Never heard that kick name before. I think Tez3 might be onto something there.


----------



## ramtinova (Oct 13, 2011)

kick is much like this:  
http://www.muaythaini.co.uk/2010/04/hook-kick-or-down-round-kick-tae-kod/
I'm going to tell the guys pronounce it correctly though 
P.S. : do not laugh at our king 
tnx everyone.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2011)

ramtinova said:


> kick is much like this:
> http://www.muaythaini.co.uk/2010/04/hook-kick-or-down-round-kick-tae-kod/
> I'm going to tell the guys pronounce it correctly though
> P.S. : do not laugh at our king
> tnx everyone.



Is this where you train?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just about to start searching Wikipedia for Ramus the axe kicking ancient Sumerian emperor.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 13, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Ramus (or Ramuss) was an ancient Sumerian emperor circa 40000BC (or BCE) who -according to myth- could kick with his heel in a kind of modern equivalent of an axe kick and was supposed to have conquered southern Mesopotamia by teaching this kick to his warriors.  Hence the "Ramus Kick".  Actually that is not true. I just made it up.



...Its gonna be a while before I stop visualising Armies of Sumerian Warriors, Axe Kicking their Foes.


----------



## ramtinova (Oct 13, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Is this where you train?



No.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2011)

ramtinova said:


> No.



Shame because that was an Irish association and that certainly would account for the pronounciation!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 13, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Shame because that was an Irish association and that certainly would account for the pronounciation!



Wouldn't that be a Seamus kick?


----------



## Steve (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought this was a Roman thing.  Remus kick sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I thought this was a Roman thing. Remus kick sounds pretty cool.



Along with the natural follow, through the Romulus punch.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 13, 2011)

ramtinova said:


> kick is much like this:
> http://www.muaythaini.co.uk/2010/04/hook-kick-or-down-round-kick-tae-kod/
> I'm going to tell the guys pronounce it correctly though
> P.S. : do not laugh at our king
> tnx everyone.


I am curious now to know how they have come to refer to that style of kick as ramus.  Is there any chance you can ask your kru or find out at your next class?? I would be interested to hear and find out if you have picked it up correctly too  Good luck and please post back. And welcome to MT!!


----------



## Steve (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still confused.  Are you sure it's not a ranus kick?  That's where you sneak up behind someone and give them a swift kick in the ***.  "You really generate a lot of power with your ranus technique."  "Why... thank you.  The key is to relax."


----------



## ramtinova (Oct 13, 2011)

Jenna said:


> I am curious now to know how they have come to refer to that style of kick as ramus.  Is there any chance you can ask your kru or find out at your next class?? I would be interested to hear and find out if you have picked it up correctly too  Good luck and please post back. And welcome to MT!!


yes sure. and tnx.


----------

